# Bora Project completed - The full story (lots of pics and text)



## stewie

*Introduction*

For the 1st time, my detailing project (away from the cars I work on at work) isn't a Vauxhall. This time, a VW Bora TDI PD 100 SE in Magic Black. Since it was supplied new by my local VW dealer in January 2004 it has covered 89,500 miles as a company car (Checking the log book, the company was also locally based). It was then traded back into the same dealer, where it was traded on to the company I work for, where I bought it as my 2007 spring/summer project.

To make things easier I have split the write up into dedicated sections. This wasn't the exact order I did everything ( ie, all the paintwork renovation, then all the wheels and arches) as I had to work around both time and weather conditions.

*Before*

It was obvious from the first time I saw the car this was going to be quite a project. Even though it was covered in a thick layer of dust, dead insects and bird bombs, I could easily see a fair bit of surface damage. Both front corners of the bumper skin had taken a hit and scuffed. Both mirror covers scuffed on the edges and a couple of lumps had been taken out of the side door mouldings. In the sun, swirls were showing through the dirt and what looked like a bush scratch running along most of the near side. I suspected the wheels had been curbed too, although the severity remained unknown as they were caked in thick brake dust. Turning to the interior things didn't get a great deal better. Aside from the usual dirt, grime and dead skin on the most used controls, the front centre arm rest cover was broken and one of the rear ashtray side caps was missing (both fairly common problems I have found with these). The engine bay was brown as were the door and boot shuts. The boot itself though was fairly tidy.

All in all the Bora was looking pretty sorry for itself. Mechanically its seemed pretty good though, All books present, the service book had a nice set of stamps and it did drive well. I didn't realise how well sorted these late SE spec cars are. Electric windows all round, remote locking (with flip keys, of which I have three complete with key numbers etc) Radio cassette and CD player, chilled air, rain sensitive wipers, cruise control, 16 inch alloys the list goes on! Best of all though, 3/4 tank of derv and taxed until the end of the year. Bonus!


----------



## stewie

*During*

*Paintwork - initial wash & clay*
First things first, find the car from under the dirt. I wasn't too fussed about the wheels at this point as they were to be removed and detailed fully later. However, clearing some of the brake dust would reveal just how scuffed they were.

First I sprayed an even blanket of neat P21S Total Auto Wash over the entire car from the side mouldings down including the wheels (within seconds the dirt on the tyres and some of the brake dust had begun to loosen and run), grille and headlights to to help loosen the fly splatter. This was left to dwell for a couple of minutes.










This was followed by foaming the whole car. For this I put about an inch of Elite Snowfoam into the spray bottle of the Gilmour. Into of this I added 3 cap fulls of CG Maxi Suds II and topped up the bottle with water. With the Gilmour on the 1:64 setting I covered the Bora in a blanket of foam. Standing back and aiming the gun slightly above the area I'm aiming at rather than directly at it allowed the foam to mix with the air before contact and gave a slightly thicker foam with more bubbles. This was then left to dwell for roughly 5 Minutes.










Whilst the foam was doing its stuff, I prepared the two buckets for the wash. Using Chemical guys white buckets, I filled both with warm water, into the wash bucket I added Meguairs Shampoo Plus at a dilution radio of about the recommended 1:128. A grit guard was placed into both wash and rinse buckets.










All loose dirt and what remained of the foam was then washed away with the Karcher. This removed the vast majority of the dirt and left the Bora looking pretty clean considering what it started like. This was followed up by washing with the usual two bucket method, starting at the roof and working down. (also making use of one of L200 Steve's tips of running the Shmitt along the edge of the rinse bucket first to remove much of the dirt from the shmitt before actually rinsing). All areas below the side mouldings and also the front and rear bumpers were washed using a Megs Lambs wool mit. The Bora was then rinsed using a Metal Trigger spray from B&Q set on the 'shower' setting (as it was pretty cool and over cast day I was able to wash the entire car without the need to rinse half way). Seeing that I was to clay next I didn't bother to dry the car.










Next was to clay the car. Firstly I cut away a corner of an old disposable seat cover and placed three fingers inside and used this to run over the paint surface to feel just how bad it was. Sure enough as expected, it was pretty rough. Initially I thought about going straight in with Sonus grey, but, decided to give Sonus green a try first with the view of upgrading to grey had I needed too (which I didn't). I filled a jug with warm water and cut a bar of Sonus Green into three, using 1/3 at a time and keeping the others in the warm water to keep them nice and soft.










Again starting with the roof and working down the bodywork I proceeded to clay the Bora using a strong mix of Megs Shampoo plus with water in a pump spray as a lube. (Picture after just 1/8th of the roof!)










Once each panel had been clayed I rinsed down to prevent any streaking from the Shampoo. Before claying below the side mouldings on the doors and also the sides of the rear bumper I de-tared the areas with AG intensive tar remover. Applied using a Megs foam pad, left to dwell for a minute or two before removing the excess along with the remaining tar with a Megs Ultimate wipe.










Everything on the car was clayed including the glass, lights etc. I treat claying as a very important step and one I will not rush. Total time spent claying, just over 4 hours and used 2 bars.

Once the claying process was completed, I re-washed the Bora again. After the final rinse, I gave the car a thin coat of Autoglym 31 - Autogloss Rinse cut roughly 100:1, then went round the car again with an open ended hose before drying using Sonus Der wonder WW towels and Megs last touch cut 1:1 as a lube.










Before any work was done in the coming weeks, the Bora was washed using the same system as above except after a couple of weeks I invested in a aquagleam to help with the drying process.


----------



## stewie

*Paintwork - Paintwork Renovation.*

Now that the Bora was clean I was able to inspect the paintwork fully. As I suspected, there were many, many defects. The entire car had the usual swirls and light scratches. There were plenty of chips too, especially around the leading edge of the bonnet and front bumper, which to be fair I expected to see on a car thats covered this mileage so quickly. The nearside had obviously been scraped along a bush at some stage and the body coloured mouldings on this side also had chunks taken out of them. The front bumper corners had been scuffed and the rear bumper had signs of being parked up against a wall. The nearside rear quarter had been resprayed at some point (confirmed later by the PTG readings) and had plenty of buffer trails on it. The bootlid looked as though something like a briefcase had been scraped across it and both mirror edges has been caught and scuffed. Added to all this were a handful of car park dings dotted around the car.


















Firstly I took a large number of readings with a CM8828 around the car, typically taking 6 readings for roughly every six to eight inches or so square area around the car and noting the lowest number in each area as I went. The Bora seemed to have a pretty healthy level of paint to play with and as I thought the near side quarter had been painted with readings over 50um more than the rest of the car.










Knowing that I couldn't do much with the front bumper, I removed it along with the grilles, number plate and other trim and sent the bare bumper skin away to be painted.










I tried to plan each session (usually a Sunday so long as it didn't rain) and the days leading up to it I prepared the areas to be worked on, Ie. building up the paint in stone chips etc. This was especially the case for the bonnet as it was the worse affected area for chips. To make my life easier, I actually broke the bonnet up into 8 key areas. On each session I would work on one of the eight areas along with a panel or two elsewhere around the car (this was done so that I could concentrate on a bite size area and correct the chips as best I could).










Before each session I used a smart repair touch up bud and VW Magic Black touch up paint to build up over a couple of days all chips big enough to be touched in. I layered the paint until a 'dome' of paint appeared above the surface. Once dry I used a 3M Finesse-it hand block, with 3M 268L Finesse-it 9 micron abrasive petals with Megs Last touch as a lube to flatten back the chips that were in isolated places. Areas that had multiple touch ups close together were flattened back using Megs 2500 followed by 3000 unigrit paper (which had been soaking in a bucket of water for a couple of days to soften) with a Megs sanding block.










Also any other deep defects Ie. the bush scratches were also much lessened if not totally removed using Megs unigrit 2500 and/or 3000 grit paper.

Before working on each area I taped up all non easily removable trim using 3M 3434 masking tape. The items that were easily removed Ie. badges and side repeaters etc were removed.










(After setting up a test area and testing a range of products I eventually settled on the following system. Yep, it had typical VAG paint!!)

The sanding marks and the remaining swirls and light scratches were removed using a Makita with a Megs cutting pad and 3M fastcut compound. I laid out a small line of product onto the paint surface (also a couple of pea sized blobs to start with on a fresh pad to charge it). Starting at 600 rpm I angled the rotary and moved it over the line of product to take it up then laid flat to spread. Then up to 1200rpm for 2 passes, then up again to 1500 rpm for the remaining passes until I was happy the product had fully broken down before retuning back down to 900 rpm to help refine. Excess was then removed with a Sonus Der Wonder polishing towel.










This was then followed with Menz PO85RD3.01 on a megs polishing pad. I put 4 pea sized blobs on the pad, roughly 1/2 inch in from the edge and placed the rotary flat on the panel. Again after starting at 600rpm to spread, I upped to 1200 rpm for as many passes as I thought necessary to break down the product before returning back to 900 to help refine. Again the excess was removed with a Sonus Der Wonder polishing towel.










I could have left it at this as it was pretty much LSP ready. However, I felt that by following with Menz PO85RD on a Megs finishing pad at 600 rpm to spread then up to 900rpm until broken down before returning to 600 to refine just added a touch more depth to the finish. This time the excess was removed with a Sonus Der Wonder Buffing towel.










I didn't want to go straight in with my LSP of choice at this stage simply because I knew it would take a few weeks to complete the paintwok renovation. So I gave each area a quick coat of Klasse AIO to offer temporary protection.

Once I had completed the paintwork renovation it was time to break out the Z - HD Clense. Firstly I applied the product using a Lake Country white 4 inch pad at speed 3 on the PC. I then followed this by going over again by hand using a clearkote blue MF applicator to ensure I got everything covered. Excess both removed with a Sonus Der Wonder buffing towel.










This was finished with two initial layers of Z - Carbon just to ensure an even coverage. Applied using the red side of a German foam applicator and buffed using a Sonus Der Wonder buffing towel..










A further two coats were applied at weekly intervals later.

Seeing that the front bumper had fairly fresh paint on it I didn't want to go too mad with this. After refitting back on the car, I simply used a Wolfgang polishing pad with Menz P0106FA on the PC. This was followed up with Z - HD clense with the PC and a 4 inch Lake Country white pad and again by hand with a MF applicator. This was finished with 3 layers of Z - Carbon with the rest of the car. All buffed using Sonus Der Wonder Buffing MF towels. (Sorry no pics)

Whilst I had the grille off I thought it was an ideal time detail that too. For this I first cleared away any dust with Megs Last Touch and a Cobra MF. I then used the white side of a German applicator with Menz PO106FA and polished the painted areas by hand. Excess removed with a Sonus buffing towel. After this I dressed the non painted plastic parts with CG New Look Trim Gel with a Megs applicator. The painted parts were then given two coats of Z - HD Clense and finally finished with a couple of layers over time of Z - Carbon.


















I also fitted a new set of number plates, replaced the damaged door mouldings and stuck the badges back on using Wurth 4mm double sided tape.


----------



## stewie

*Wheels and Tyres*

After the initial wash I could clearly see that 3 of the alloys would need rerurbing and one I could probably get away with. I swapped over the one scuffed rear with the spare and popped the front up on stands (also bagged up the brakes). Once the 3 scuffed wheels had been removed I could clearly see that these rims have never been cleaned from new except where the car wash bushes had touched them!










Using AG wheel cleaner and a swissvax wheel brush I set to work. It took a while and a few repeat applications, but, eventually I removed pretty much all the brake dust. This was then followed up with washing again with Megs APC cut 4:1 using an old Megs Lambswool mitt. Hosed down for the last time and dried with an old Poorboys WW towel. They had a number of tar spots on them too which I removed using AG Intensive tar remover applied with a Megs foam pad and removed with a Megs ultimate wipe. These three wheels were then sent away to be refurbed.

A week or so later they returned. These three wheels simply received 2 coats of Klasse AIO applied by hand using the white side of a German foam applicator pad and buffed with a Cobra MF. This was then followed by 2 coats at 24 hour intervals of Klasse SG. Again applied by hand except this time using the red side of the German applictor and again buffed with a Cobra MF. 24 hours later I applied two coats (to ensure even coverage) of Poorboys Wheel Sealant using a Megs foam applicator and once again a Cobra MF was used to buff. Another coat was applied 24 hours later and a third 24 hours after that. The tyres were dressed with Swissvax Pneu with a tyre dressing applicator.










Once these three were back on the car I could then remove and detail the one remaining wheel. As with the others it looked like the only thing that had cleaned this over the past 89,000 miles were the brushes of a car wash. In the spokes and the rear of the wheel had quite a thick coating of brake dust and the face of the wheel looked totally flat and lifeless.


















Using AG wheel cleaner and a Swissvax wheel brush I worked on removing the brake dust. A few applications were needed. The wheel was rinsed inbetween each application and I also turned the wheel 180 degrees when working on both sides to ensure I hadn't missed anything.










Once clean and dried (using an old poorboys towel). I removed the tar spots with AG Intensive Tar Remover. Applied with a Megs Foam applicator pad, left to dwell for a minute or so before buffing with an old Farecla MF.

Next up was to clay the entire wheel to remove anything that remained and leave a decent surface to polish. This was done using Megs mild pro detailing clay and a strong mix of Shampoo Plus as a lube. After this both wheel and tyre were sprayed with Megs APC cut 4:1, washed using a Megs Lambswool then dried with a Poorboys WW towel










I then taped off the tyre with 3M 3434 tape and with a 4" white Lake Country pad and Menz PO85RD 3.01 on the PC I carefully polished the surface. Spreading at speed 1 then upped to speed 4 to work the polish. Buffed with a Cobra MF and removed the tape. With the white side of a German applicator I applied 2 coats of Klasse AIO to both sides of the wheel, both buffed with a Cobra MF. This was then toped twice at 24 hour intervals with Klasse SG using the red side of the German foam applicator, again buffed with a Cobra MF. A further 24 hours later I applied 2 initial coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant (buffed with a Cobra MF). Another coat was applied 24 hours later. At this point I also dressed the tyre with Swisvax Pneu with a Tyre dressing applicator.


















The Centre caps hadn't actually lost a great deal of luster so they simple received two coats of Klasse AIO, applied as usual with the white side of a German foam applicator. This was followed by two initial coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant, applied with a Megs foam pad. Both products were then buffed using a Cobra MF and the 'holes' were dusted with a Megs foam bud. A further coat of Wheel sealant was applied 24 hours later.










*Wheel Arches*

Firstly I popped the car up on axle stands, working one one arch at a time I removed the wheel and also bagged up the brakes. Another area of the car left untouched since new!










I then sprayed a generous amount of Megs APC (cut 4:1) all over the arch, waited a couple of minutes before pressure washing off with the Karcher. This removed 90% of the loose dirt. I followed this by spraying the arch with AG Engine and Machine clean. Left to dwell for a minute or so before agitating with half a cheap jumbo sponge and again rinsed with the karcher.










This was then followed again with Megs APC. As with the AG Engine and Machine clean it was left to dwell for a short while before agitating with the other half of the sponge and rinsing off with the Karcher.










Once the arch was relatively dry I applied some AG Intensive Tar Remover to the arch using a Megs foam pad. This was again left to dwell for a minute before buffing with an old Farecla MF. By now the arch had dried so I sprayed some Autovalet Engine and plastic conditioner all over the arch and buffed immediately with a Farecla MF to a satin finish.


















and the rear wheel arches before and after...


----------



## stewie

*Door Shuts*

Firstly I sprayed some Megs APC cut 4:1 on all the door shut areas. I left this to dwell for a minute or so before washing with an old Megs lambswool mitt and rinsing with the Karcher. They were then dried using an old Poorboys WW towel.










Once dry, all the metal parts of the door shuts were treated to AG Super Resin. This was applied using the white side of a German applicator and left in its applied state. I then treated the door rubbers and any other rubber parts with 1Z Gummi Pflege using the built in applicator and all hard plastic parts to CG New Look trim gel applied with a Megs foam applicator.










Next the AG Super Resin was buffed using a Cobra MF. This was then toped with a coat of Collinite 476s, applied using the Red side of a German applicator and buffed with a Cobra MF.










*Engine bay*

The first thing I did here was to remove the engine cover. I sprayed some AG Engine and Machine cleaner over it and left to dwell for a good 10 mins. I then re covered it in more Engine and Machine cleaner before wiping with a wet Jumbo sponge that had been torn in two. This was then rinsed with the Karcher. and dried off with a couple of Farecla MFs and stored in the garage to dry.










For the main engine area itself I firstly covered up all electrics and anything else that I thought could cause a problem had it got wet and then soaked the wings, (and kept them wet) so that any product and grime that landed on them would wash away easily.










Starting with the under side of the bonnet I firstly sprayed some Megs APC cut 4:1 and rinsed with a B&Q hose gun on the 'shower' setting. This removed the majority of the dirt. Re-applied the APC, washed with a megs Lambs wool mitt, rinsed with the Karcher and dried with an old Farecla MF. (care was taken to avoid getting the sound deadening wet).










With the actual engine bay I sprayed a blanket of APC over the bay. Left to dwell for a a minute or so and then rinsed with the hose gun. Re applied, agitated with either a sponge or brush (which ever was easiest in the area, then rinsed again with the hose gun. Areas where the APC struggled, I repeated with AG Engine and Machine clean. Once complete I dried the bay with old Farecla MFs, removed the covers from protected areas (wiped over some of these with a damp cloth to remove any dirt) and replaced the engine cover.









Once dry, I vacuumed the sound deadening and dressed the entire bay with Autovalet Engine and Plastic conditioner and buffed immediately with Farecla MFs to a Matt/Satin finish.


----------



## stewie

*Exterior Trims*

For the exterior plastics I tried L200 Steves tip of warming up the plastic with a hot air gun until it was warm/hot to touch. I then applied a generous amount of CG New Look dressing with a foam applicator. Warmed the plastic again then left to cool. Once cooled down to normal temperature I wiped away the remaining product residue with a Farecla MF.










The rubber trims were simply treated with 1Z Gummi Pflege using the built in applicator.










*Glass*

First I lowered the windows and cleaned the top couple of inches with 1Z Glas Polish applied with a MF applicator and removed with a glass towel.










The outside glass was then cleaned with Carlack 68 Basic Glass cleaner. I applied the product with a MF applicator with fairly vigorous overlapping circles and left to dry before removing the excess with a glass towel. I then did the inside of the glass by applying 1Z Glas Polish with a MF applicator and removed excess with a glass towel. I then repeated both inside and out again in the same way to ensure the glas wass cleaned properly.










I then applied a thin but even layer of Carlack 68 Glass Sealant on the outside glass with a paper towel. Left for around 10 mins to cure before a quick squirt of plain water on the glass and buffing with another glass towel.










*Lights*

The tail lights I decided to remove and detail away from the car.

After removal I polished the lamps with Menz P085RD 3.01 on a Megs polishing pad with the Makita. Spreading at 600 rpm, then upping the speed to about 1000rpm to break down the product before returning back to 600 to refine. This was followed with Megs plastex on a white Lake Country 4" pad with the PC at speed 3 ish and followed with Z - HD Clense by hand using a MF applicator pad. This was finished with Z - Carbon applied with the red side of a German foam applicator.

The area on the car behind the lights was cleaned up with Megs APC cut 4:1 sprayed on and wiped clean with a Farecla MF before re fitting the lights.


















The headlights had a number of small chips on them. To reduce the look of these a bit I first wet sanded both headlights with Megs 3000 unigrit using Megs Last Touch as a lube. Whilst this didn't remove them it did 'round off the edges' and made them less noticeable. I then polished them with Menz P085RD 3.01 on a Megs polishing pad with the Makita. Spreading at 600 rpm, then upping the speed to about 1000/1100rpm to break down the product before returning back to 600 to refine. This was followed with Megs plastex on a white Lake Country 4" pad with the PC at speed 3 (sorry no pic) and followed with Z - HD Clense by hand using a MF applicator pad. This was finished with Z - Carbon applied with the red side of a German foam applicator.


----------



## stewie

*Interior*

With the interior I firstly gave the entire car a very tougher vacuum, making sure I got into everywhere I could. Firstly vacuuming, then brushed with a Megs dog hair brush then vacuumed again.










Next I turned my attention to the headlining. For this I broke up the headlining into imaginary quarters and worked on each quarter separately. I Firstly sprayed a fairly small but even coat of AG Interior Cleaner over the area. With a well rung out sponge I wiped the area. I followed this again with a piece of damp Eco Premium cloth and dried with a Cobra MF. Then moved onto the next area. As this was quite dirty I went over the headlining again once dried ( the cloth parts of the pillars, door cards and the parcel shelf were also done in the same way).










Next up were the seats and carpets. Again I broke this up into sections. Drivers seat and footwell, front passengers seat and foot well and so on. For each area, I worked on the head restraint first then seat backrest, then seat base then carpet and floor mat. To clean these, I sprayed a even coat of AG Interior Cleaner over the area to be worked on. Left to dwell for a couple of seconds before lightly scrubbing with a small, fairly soft nailbrush. I then re applied the AG Interior cleaner and wiped the area with a clean damp sponge. This was followed by wiping again with a piece of clean damp Eco Premium cloth and then dried off a bit with a Cobra MF.


















For the leather steering wheel I sprayed some Z - Leather Cleaner onto a piece of Eco Premium and wiped it onto the wheel. I then lightly brushed with a nail brush paying particular attention to get the inground dead skin and dirt out from around the stitching. I then wiped it with a damp sponge, again with another clean damp piece of Eco Premium and pat dried with a Cobra MF.


















Next were the Interior plastics. To clean these I first sprayed some AG Interior cleaner onto a piece of clean Eco Premium cloth and wiped onto a workable area. I then lightly scrubbed the area with a nail brush (grained plastics only and not anything like the radio etc). Then wiped with a damp sponge, again with a piece of damp clean Eco Premium before drying with a Cobra MF. Once all the plastics were clean I dressed them with Poorboys Natural Look dressing. Applied with a piece of Eco Premium and immediately buffed to a Matt/ slight satin finish with a Cobra MF.


















Once all was clean I used a Megs slide lock brush to remove any last bits of dust from cracks, vents etc, then dusted off the dash with a Cobra MF. The seats and carpets I brushed with a suede brush to bring back the pile and re vacuumed. I then installed a Yankee Candle Car Jar 'Leather' Air Freshener.










During the work on the interior I also, removed the phone kit, replaced the used cigarette lighter, the broken arm rest lid and the missing ashtray cover.










In the boot I noticed the chrome scuff plate was looking dull and lightly scuffed, so taped it off with 3M tape, and polished it with Menz PO85RD 3.01 on a 4 inch Lake Country orange pad on the PC at Speed 1 to spread then upped to 4. I sealed the finish with Collinite 476s applied with the red side of a German applicator. Both products were buffed with a Cobra MF.










The Spare wheel and tools I removed. The spare wheel I cleaned with AG wheel cleaner and a swissvax wheel brush. I then cleaned both wheel and tyre with Megs APC cut 4:1 and an old Megs Lanbs wool. With this paying particular attention to clean the tread on the tyre as its the spare. Both products were washed off with the Karcher. Once clean, I dried with a Poorboys WW towel. The wheel was then dressed with Autovalet Engine and Plastic conditioner by spraying a direct coat onto the wheel and immediately buffed with a Farecla MF to a satin finish. The Tyre was treated with Swissvax Pneu applied with a Tyre dressing applicator. The tools were dusted off with a megs side lock brush and a clean MF.


















The spare wheel well was vacuumed, then cleaned by spraying some Megs APC cut 4:1 into the well, washing with an old Megs Lambswool mitt and drying with an old Poorboys WW towel. I was careful not to get the sticker wet on the side of the wheel well.










The fabric areas in the boot were cleaned in the same way as the seats and carpets and the plastics the same as the dash.


----------



## stewie

If you've not fallen asleep yet here's how the Bora looks after all that. Its taken a while to do and no its not 100% perfect. However, I had to bare in mind that it is 3 1/2 years old and covered the thick end of 90,000 miles as a company car.


----------



## stewie

Thanks for reading, I hope you enjoyed reading it as much as I enjoyed doing it!

Stewie.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

Amazing!!


----------



## ardandy

Wow, definately a big project!

Inspires me to get going on my Rado!

Very nice and defo one to enter into the comp!


----------



## ayrtonsenna

wow..........some transformation there. great write up too.


----------



## MickCTR

That is stunning. When do you collect your medal :O


----------



## joe_525d

All I can say is Wow - fantastic turnaround. Gives noobs like me a real insight into different techniques - thanks.


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Top stuff mate - any info on your LSP stages?


----------



## Kazuya Mishima

Holy Schmitt!

That is an AMAZING job you've done there, taken a lot of patience and planning...how long did it take altogether? Just the one Saturday morning? 

Brilliant write-up too...

Well done mate.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Stunning. Truly Stunning!


----------



## Dave KG

As with the Vectra transformation, this is simply superb - in fact, I think this one is even better than the Vectra, it looks factory fresh inside and out and the qaulity of the machine polishing finish is excellent. :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

Wow that is simply stunning. 

I have been waiting for this report ever since you posted up that you were going to embark on project Bora. You certainly have not disappointed. The car now looks better now than it ever did when it was new. A great finish from the Carbon and some lovely reflection and beading shots. :thumb:


----------



## stewie

190Evoluzione said:


> Top stuff mate - any info on your LSP stages?


What else would you like to know? It was finished with 3 layers of Z - Carbon after HD Clense. Applied via foam applicator.



> how long did it take altogether?


I bought the car back in May. I worked on it as and when I could (when it wasn't raining), usually on Saturday afternoons and Sundays plus the odd evening. I havn't actually kept a count of the total hours spent.


----------



## beardboy

Now that's a competition winner if i ever saw one!

Great write-up and attention to detail there mate, has to be the cleanest Bora in the country!

You should make a packet on that if you sell it. :thumb:


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Sorry Stewie, i missed your Z steps in that monster write-up!
Really looks like a new car.


----------



## Neil_S

Smashing writeup! Fantastic results too, it's just the kind of thing I like doing, getting to all the jobs which give great satisfaction, the small details, particularly like the results on the wheels, they look fantastic now.

Get it in the monthly competition :thumb:


----------



## ash_xt

well looks alright i spose... could have done with a few more photo's to be honest... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

na only joking, you have turned a right mess into a beautiful looking car, just as good, no actually better than it did when it came out the factory :thumb: absolutly stunning  :doublesho


----------



## Cliff

Fantastic work, you ought to win 3 months worth of competitions.
My wife says 'fantastic work' also :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## VW_Bora

smashing job and write up :doublesho 

enjoyed reading that. :thumb:


----------



## Tyke

Fantastic of course, but my God - that headlining :doublesho


----------



## Pad

very enjoyable read and a great detail - nice one!

Pad


----------



## bud man

thats one amazing turnaround :doublesho 
exellent job there mate :thumb:


----------



## nsanity

As said in many other posts, amazing!


----------



## Skodaw

A very detailed(no pun intended) write up and a truly stunning result for all your hard work.


----------



## Peter D

Stunning transformation and an excellent read:thumb:


----------



## icedub

Absolutely superb fella, that really is some transformation. 

I doff my cap to you my friend.

Stunning, truly stunning.


----------



## jvbates

Blimey! Fantastic job there! Seems like you left no part untouched!


----------



## bigollieg

Great job!!!

Excellant writeup fella!!!


----------



## Brisa

What a turnaround and amazing attention to detail! The interior transformation is fantasic long with some inspiring finishes on the machine polishing side.


----------



## Mark J

Stewie, don't think I've ever been more impressed by a detail - fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## khakis

Amazing job!


----------



## wookey

absolutely fantastic work!


----------



## Sportspack Mark

what a stunning job, im gonna read it again! :L


----------



## Guest

Absolutley amazing mate :thumb: , learnt alot myself from reading your post, well done mate, and thanks.

H


----------



## mally

Excellent work.


----------



## dino

Best thread i think i've read on here! simply amazing attention to detail. Superb!


----------



## tcsteph99

I'm not sure what's more amazing... the original state of a 3 year car or your incredible turnaround!!!!


----------



## paddy328

I doff my cap to you sir. That is what i call an uber thread. I bet it took you nearly as long to write that as it did to do the detail. The amount of work you put in and the attention to detail was out of this world. You should feel very proud.


----------



## silver bmw z3

Wow. Wow Wow.


----------



## Beastmaster

What a write up, Now that's detailing :doublesho


----------



## BIFF TANNEN

DUDE, that has to go down as one of the best write ups and jobs I've seen on DW.. Great attention to detail, great product knowledge. Thanks for sharing this experience with us.. (without the risk of sounding like a panzie)!!


----------



## Mr Singh

Mind blowing :doublesho 

You must of added some serious value to that car


----------



## NKS

Great write up :thumb:


----------



## Huw

I'm speechless, thats an amazing turn round, credit to you.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

incredible patience, particularly with the photography. excellant detail and write up. Thnaks for posting.


----------



## uberbmw

Awesome detail!


----------



## Andy_Green

awesome work mate, think i feel a monthly prize coming your way soon.


----------



## Scotsbil

Greta work and a cracking finish,. Cheers


----------



## t_zetec

You're a legend mate!


----------



## G60 VV

great turnaround, attention to detail, and write up :thumb: 

how many days did this take you?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Best write up of the year, and quite possibly ever shown on DW, cant really say anything more than that :thumb:


----------



## shinyautos

wowzer!


----------



## dubber31

Wow!!


----------



## winrya

Brilliant post, a really enjoyable read, a competition winner with no doubt.:doublesho


----------



## PaulGTI

I wanna buy the same tub of elbow grease that he used!!!!


----------



## Fursecul

It looks fantastic mate,u saved it in the nick on time :thumb:


----------



## dirk

what a write up ,what a turnaround ,fantastic mate


----------



## dirk

what a write up what a turnariund fantastic mate


----------



## Mark B

took a while to go through it all,but a fantastic job it has to be said


----------



## Killahertz

Superb. Defines 'detailing' more so than any other thread i've read on DW.

:thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Not alot more to be said as it has already been said but that is truely amazing...


----------



## kk1966

I am truly inspired. Fantastic!!! :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## panholio

Amazing write up - meticulous level of detail and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Maxym

What everyone else said! Super write-up. Terrific result. Fascinating. Brilliant attention to detail. :detailer:


----------



## beedie

I'm
I'm
I'm

































speechless


----------



## SURFERROSA

Simply awesome mate. What a job and an amazing write up.

This has to be in the top three threads I've ever read. Hat off to you.

What a mad bugger you are!!!! 

RESPECT


----------



## david_h

absolutely incredible.


----------



## stewie

Thanks very Everyone :thumb:


----------



## spectrum

wow .most impressive .


----------



## ZrS

Wooow ! so bad and dirty car on the first photos, and after your passage... this is not the same car now 

The owner must be enjoy !


----------



## griff500

Really great detail and write up. Possibly the most enjoyable detail write up I've read. Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Boyd

Bloody hell, what a great write up!, and what a stunning turn around. Realy amazing!!!!


----------



## Rinko

First the Vectra ... now this ... what have you got planned next ?????


----------



## stewie

Rinko said:


> First the Vectra ... now this ... what have you got planned next ?????


Hehe, that I don't know. Ideally I would like to return back to Vauxhall as thats where my heart lies. However, I wouldn't mind doing another Bora (or a VAG car) as there are a number of things I would now do differently.

Again thanks everyone for your replies!! :thumb:


----------



## leeumh

Amazing dedication and it really does show in the end result! :buffer:


----------



## Ben H

really enjoyed reading that one, definite prize winner!


----------



## chargedvr6

im absolutely gobsmacked that looks new!!!!!
iv just bought a v6 motion same colour im saving this post and attempting to get 1 millionth the results you have youv inspired me (a noob)


----------



## Phil H

stunning work and amazing attention to detail! a great read!


----------



## vtec160bhp

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 182_Blue

WOW, and its still loading LOL, an absolutely brilliant post and superb work, an inspiration to us all


----------



## ~sam~

Great job! :thumb: 

Love the picture of the beading!!! :detailer:


----------



## hmi1750

wow.. a thorough clean indeed!


----------



## Mildsteven

Happy Bday, you have PM:wave:


----------



## Commander_T

Superb work and a fantastic write up - loved it all - Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Ilaron

Pictures doesn't work


----------



## Bence

Yep...

A fix somewhere?


----------



## Ado225

can we have a fix on the pics thanks


----------



## stewie

Its working for me again now. Does it work for everyone else?


----------



## Kazuya Mishima

Yup, works for me....great job....:thumb:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

excellent work mate nice car and hard work bet your very impressed


----------



## InSPiRE

:doublesho Absolutely amazing, tot job! Fantastic write up! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## blucpe

there's nothing more that i can say that probably has'nt been said already. i've been around many detail sites and read many reveiws and car details, but this car detail is written and photographed in as much detail as the detail on the vehicle. i hope that all makes sense. please don't take for granted what you have the passion and desire to do, mainly in this case detasiling to it's highest form imo. wonderful read, i speak for everyone when i say truly outstanding job all around, bravo.:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

just amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonR356

Awesome job. You must be well pleased with what you've done there


----------



## Slick 77

excellent write up an amazing attention to detail. Picked up some nice tips too, thanks :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Great job and a very enjoyable read as well! A real credit to you, and reminds me that i really should get some more work done on my E39!


----------



## stewie

Again thanks very much everyone for the comments. Its having a timing belt on Wednesday, then all being well after that I'll be putting it up for sale.


----------



## *MAGIC*

oh my gosh thats awesome


----------



## Dan Clark

Simply - WOW!!

I don't think they leave the showroom that clean! Great work!


----------



## rec

seriously mate, holy crap ! that's an amazing transformation.

how many days did you do that over ?


----------



## scooby73

Just stunning!!!!!


----------



## stewie

rec said:


> seriously mate, holy crap ! that's an amazing transformation.
> 
> how many days did you do that over ?


In terms of how many days did it take, I really couldn't say as I didn't count. However, I started in May and finished a couple of weeks ago. ( not working on it every day obviously. )


----------



## VooDoo

stewie

Superb detail and an excellent write up. Was a pleasure to read. 

Cheers

Greig


----------



## dirk

good work mate


----------



## WHIZZER

thats really a great deal of effort but the reward is well worth it , A great write up and a fantastic finish


----------



## mathyou78

Really enjoied reading this. Thanks for all the pictures and detailed info.


----------



## 306chris

What a monster that was, well worth the time it took to read. :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000

@Stewie: just say: WOW!!!
Great job, no words to describe it.


----------



## Richy888

A big write up but well worth the read :thumb: 

From minging to blinging  :lol: 

Amazing effort and results! The hours that must of taken!


----------



## Bigpikle

incredible and very useful level of detail in your write-up - thanks!

Incredible results and I hope you make a good £ on the final sale :thumb:


----------



## TheSam101

That is insane man, well done


----------



## OrangePeel

God, how did i miss this when first posted up... That is a phenominal job, both on the car and the write up... Brilliant, truely brilliant. Very well done. A pleasure to read and a real buzz to see the end results.

Top Work!


----------



## stomper250

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho 

That's a stunning turn-around mate.

Some really useful tips for the whole car, Spot on.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

how many views lol


----------



## jonnie5

Mad just mad


----------



## stewie

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> how many views lol


I know, I never thought it would become this popular. I darn't look at the stats on my Photobucket account lol!

Again thanks everyone for taking the time to read it all.


----------



## McBandy

Brilliant, amazing difference! Good job :thumb:
Got a dirty black Lupo you can practice on 

Got any 1600x1200 shots of that beading?


----------



## stewie

McBandy said:


> Brilliant, amazing difference! Good job :thumb:
> Got a dirty black Lupo you can practice on
> 
> Got any 1600x1200 shots of that beading?


Yes I can do that for ya. PM me your email address and I'll send a couple over


----------



## Drew

that is one amazing write up! Thanks for putting it up. Just Brill!


----------



## willjordan7

Thats a fantastic job well done!!!


----------



## Rew

This write up is just so detailed.... just like your car!! Fantastic:thumb:


----------



## stewie

... and many thanks to Marc (who I know has read this!) for coming over today and buying it. I hope it proves to be a good car for you, enjoy it.

Stewart.


----------



## ryanuk

great work!


----------



## bullit

awesome. a lot hard work gone into that


----------



## supercharged

Outstanding!


----------



## Mossman

That is awesome!  Hat off to you sir! One of THE best turnarounds I have ever seen!


----------



## raider56

That is bloody awesome!

Car looks better than new, just goes to show what time and effort can do!


----------



## AndyD

That has to be the most amazing detail I have ever seen!! Well done!! That is attention to detail!! I would let you near my car any day!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## alemac1

amazing, real attention to detail there. and a really interesting and well written detail!


----------



## Bryman

wowza, thats gotta be the cleanest car on this site, never seen peeps take their lights about before

i`d be worrying about them leaking in the rain once the seal had been disturbed, VW must be different


----------



## smiddyboy1

stewie said:


> I know, I never thought it would become this popular. I darn't look at the stats on my Photobucket account lol!
> 
> Again thanks everyone for taking the time to read it all.


Stewie,
Looks like you have some admirers over at another forum...
Mercedes Forum


----------



## timprice

That is STUNNING!

people reckon the Bora was the most well built VW car ever, and this certainly shows it off.

the wheel refurbs / clean really impressed me. i would love mine to look that good, but i'm just so damned impatient!

also, the boot looks so wee compared to the passat! i remember when i first got the passat, and i actually got into the boot to see how big it was. needless to say me and a 6ft mate got in there no problem.


----------



## stewie

Blimey, 67000 views!!

Thanks once again to everyone that has taken the time to read the write up and also for all your comments!

As some of you know, I am well into my next project, trying out a few new toys on it too! Got serious Man flu at the moment lol so its come to a temporary halt but all being well another write up will be with you towards the end of March beginning of April


----------



## paddy328

I love that one of the guys on the merc forum said that it must have taken the entire day! lol


----------



## haxbyscoobs

what an absolute fantastic write up

I really did enjoy reading that from start too finish

You've done a tremendous job on that


----------



## MickCTR

wow


----------



## mervyn

I've read a lot now and there have been stunning results from lots of members in here, but with this one, I can only think of one word: INSANE!

Thanks a lot for such an inspiring detailing job and the absolutely brilliant write up. Instantly saved the page and filed it in my book under "bad ass detailing"


----------



## Maxym

Amazing transformation and a terrific write-up. :thumb: Really enjoyed reading and looking! Thanks.


----------



## sidtec

Stunning finish. I'll have to use your tips on my Bora.


----------



## Jon_Polish

absolutely stunning work, looks brand new


----------



## PandaMan

What can I say that hasn't already been said. A true inspiration.
Thanks.


----------



## bidderman1969

you missed a bit,  :lol: 

nah, absolutely stunning :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

that is a VAST improvement


----------



## dsolds

That's absolutely amazing Fella. I came here on the link from the Merc forum as well and laughed hysterically at the bloke who reckons it must have taken all day. All month more like 
BTW, can you work similar magic on women? It's just that the missus is looking a bit tired as well :lol:


----------



## NIgolf

Amazing write up... brilliant work Stewie!

How long did it take you to complete?? Id like to do this to my own car but its getting the time!!


----------



## asjam86

Wow is all I can muster. I'm just in amazement. As said before gives relative newbies like me a real insite into what goes on everywhere around the car. Fantastic write up and the car looks to serve you proud now. It really has inspired me to sort my own car out :thumb: 

Thanks again for the indepth write up.


----------



## SimonW

The best detail write up EVER on DW!!!! 

Great results, and i love the level of attention to detail :doublesho 

An inspiration, Si


----------



## W3LSH

10/10 for attention to detail! 

Great work


----------



## Sim

This thread is brilliant! it really shows what some time, and effort can do!


----------



## stewie

NIgolf said:


> Amazing write up... brilliant work Stewie!
> 
> How long did it take you to complete?? Id like to do this to my own car but its getting the time!!


From memory I bought that Borat Easter last year and completed a few days before I uploaded this thread, so what three / four months or so. That was working on it on weekends and evenings as and when I could. When its your own car time really isn't so important so just do bits as and when you can.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio

I am blown away!!! By far the best write up I have seen on DW. Makes my own attempts pale into utter insignificance!!!


----------



## PugIain

Bloody fantastic mate
Love it
I like where you replaced the used *** lighter,I did that in mine and the mrs said I'd gone loopy!


----------



## john250505

Asolutely fantastic detail and write up.


----------



## Ade25

stunning!


----------



## Alain

BTW - The car is still doing me proud 

I'm doing my best to keep it at it's best but covering 550+ miles a week makes it difficult!


----------



## Jack

Wow, what a turn around. Must have took some patience.


----------



## Daffy

Sh1t my **** how did I miss this one. That is a simply stupendous right up and deserves a big pat on the back. That is serious attention to detail.


----------



## stonejedi

first class detail has inspired me to let the wife do mine that way.


----------



## stewie

Alain said:


> BTW - The car is still doing me proud
> 
> I'm doing my best to keep it at it's best but covering 550+ miles a week makes it difficult!


Hello lad

Pleased to see all is well and Borat is behaving itself. 550 miles a week, blimey, you can't be far off the 100,000 mile barrier now.

Oh and welcome to DW!


----------



## WyattEarp

My respects to you Stewie. What a transformation and great write up.  :doublesho :doublesho It's beacuse of people like you and VXRMarc, that makes a beginner like me want to learn more and more. Keep up the great work and keep them coming.


----------



## clarkie34

Where an i get the 1z Gummi Pfledge from.


----------



## andrewhutch1

WOW!!

Great write up - truly inspirational detail there.


----------



## SiGainey

clarkie34 said:


> Where an i get the 1z Gummi Pfledge from.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Einszett-Gumm...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HC1001

WOW, one of the best write ups ever, Cracking job lad........:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

fantastic work, very thorough job well done:thumb:


----------



## Ducky

Wow! :thumbs:


----------



## NN1

really good write up mate, i enjoyed reading it. do you class yourself as a pro? you have done outstanding in this detail its right up there with the very best.


----------



## declanswan

stewie said:


> In terms of how many days did it take, I really couldn't say as I didn't count. However, I started in May and finished a couple of weeks ago. ( not working on it every day obviously. )


may last year??

how much are you wanting for the car??


----------



## Cefd

simply outstanding!


----------



## mossop

love the right up on this gives us beginers some good ideas 

top work mate


----------



## Ross

Iam going to do something like this went I sell my car.


----------



## CYB

:doublesho That is great.


----------



## stewie

Blimey, this is still going!!



declanswan said:


> may last year??
> 
> how much are you wanting for the car??


I sold it ages ago!

The write up on my latest car is now only a matter of weeks away so watch this space!


----------



## REFLECTS

Just finished reading the whole thread.

WD Stewie mate for a truly amazing job.

My X5 could do with some of that treatment if you wanna PM me your company details


----------



## mel

WOW!!!!!!!!!!

That is the best detail i have read...

I have picked up a few tips also!

Credit to you................


----------



## karburn

That wasn't just a write-up, it's a virtual instruction manual!!  Well done, young Jedi. :thumb: Looking forward to Volume II.


----------



## Kadir

Awesome thread!! :thumb:


----------



## CHAOS

its funny how ive seen this particular detail show up on just about every car forum ive ever been on... its legendary


----------



## freshprince

this is amazing... and links to the vectra transformation??


----------



## nick22

dude ! looks real clean !


----------



## smithy_number1

Brilliant job. Excellent write up.


----------



## Stebo

Didn't read the whole way through the thread so I hope it hasn't been said already but......





......ya missed a bit


----------



## specks

my god,thats some transformation,it looks and no doubt is cleaner and the body will be better than showroom.


----------



## blueman

Wow - great work.

Massive credit where massive credit is due!

Well done!


----------



## pimp

unbelievable, that looks 12 times better than they do when they come out the factory. Top job mate


----------



## Xorro

It's like new!

Fantastic, a big well done for all your hard work. After the pics I know I need to get my wheels off to get them done properly


----------



## emmanuelv

The best thread on all detailing forums combined. Ever. :doublesho


----------



## sc0tty83

what an inspiration! your attention to detail is impecable and i salute you for it!

great results

well done sir


----------



## Ska

Cooking on Gas! Great read and fab result top Banana! On Vag paint as well!


----------



## 1996a6v6

:doublesho Stunning, totally stunning, great work


----------



## BEADING SHINY

Awsome!!!!!!!!


----------



## shilz

Some hard work gone into that! Really nice now!


----------



## Mike03

That is totally amazing, a real thorough job and it looks ..... well it looks new! Fantastic job, hats off to you!


----------



## GJUK

Wow...........


----------



## Dan Carter

Great, well done for putting that effort in looks fantastic


----------



## partybish

Fantastic job there, I'm amazed at your attention to detail and it really shows in the end pictures! I really enjoyed reading this thread!


----------



## Vail3r

This is one of the best write ups I have read on here so far. Very good work and the car looks amazing when finished. Good job!


----------



## Mike V

This is a pretty old thread. But wow great work!:thumb:


----------



## brobbo

oh my god! that it like a different car its like showroom condition!


----------



## gardian

stunning work there fella, amazing attention to detail, write up was the most detailed ive read on here!


----------



## Vyker

W
O
W
!!


----------



## Jesse74

Dude, that is some serious dedication! Excellent work and I picked up a couple tricks as well so thanks for the extensive write up!


----------



## ahaydock

Missed this 1st time and what a post - very impressive - excellent write up and stunning job :thumb:


----------



## naked_brummell

I've seen this post a few times now and evertytime i read it all the way through and im still amazed, its mind blowing! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

:thumb:Labour of love and a fantastic write up. Great work and it show on the beading pics. Top class write up and job. Well done:thumb:


----------



## bryansbestwax

One of the best write ups ever, period


----------



## Eddy

read this the whole way through and wow. some serious amount of detail went into that and the transformation is mind blowing. that interior looks brank spanking new.

incredible work


----------



## Ross08

In my opinion, one of the best detailing write-ups there's been; a great source for reference.

I know I'll definitely be referring to it again, well done both on the amazing transformation and on the write-up.


----------



## Jesse74

Just read it again and found some stuff that I'd missed before! Thanks!


----------



## Saqib200

Alot of hard work has gone into that!! Well done, looks like you enjoyed it.


----------



## Vyker

I sorted the forum by number of views, and this one came up near the top, so I started to read it and was in shock at the true dedication shown. 

So I had to post "wow" when I did, I noticed that it was infact a very old post and thought to myself ...
"oh no! I've resurrected an old post, I'm going to get flamed!" 

But I'm pleased to see that others still enjoy it.

Great work!


----------



## VixMix

Well I for one am very glad you did resurrect it! I did read it when I first surfaced and I was very new to DW. It means so much more now that I know more and understand more. A great yardstick for many like me to transform our own cars.


----------



## dsms

My hats off to you, one hell of a job and thorough as can be. Really terrific dedication to the craft and a remarkable comeback finish

It was :doublesho

Now its :argie:


----------



## petenaud

Simply stunning.

As said, one of the best write ups ever.


----------



## [email protected]

Cracking job, reading that brings a tear to my eye, by beloved Bora TDi has just been written off.


----------



## Rowan83

How did i miss this?!

One word mate, AMAZING! :thumb:

The level of detail and the results are tremendous!!


----------



## RandomlySet

stunning!

now that is what detailing is about IMO. Remove as much from the car as possible and clean on their own


----------



## khakis

Maybe one of my favourites detail :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Sveneng

The most comprehensive write up I have read. Absolutely stunning work you have done there. I always enjoy reading about 'ordinary' cars that have had such a large amount of work done to them.

Sveneng


----------



## Refined Detail

Very very impressive work. Every time I see a thread of yours, I prepare to be impressed lol.

It may not be 100% but it looks 1000% better than it did!!

Look forward to the Astra one now!


----------



## stewie

Can't believe this is still going strong lol. Again many thanks to all who have taken the time to read it.



> Look forward to the Astra one now!


Its been up for months! I think I made a bit of a mistake putting it in the 'projects and restorations' section as its not been so popular as this one.

I tried to put alot more 'detail' into the write up of Project Astra so in order to get it all in I decided to do it over 9 parts!

Heres a link to part one, the other 8 are linked from this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79070

Enjoy!


----------



## WhiteStripes

I would never believe that car had 90000 miles on it just by looking at it. Your work is incredible.


----------



## Refined Detail

stewie said:


> I tried to put alot more 'detail' into the write up of Project Astra so in order to get it all in I decided to do it over 9 parts!
> 
> Heres a link to part one, the other 8 are linked from this
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79070
> 
> Enjoy!


Ah ha! Cheers - will allow a while to read that one lol.


----------



## Mr Sparkle

What an effort, I felt tired just watching it all unfold!


----------



## lando77

*Amazing*

Incredible work


----------



## -Kev-

talk about re-visting an old (but superb) thread:lol:


----------



## NeilG40

This threads a keeper, plenty of tips I can pick up for doing my Passat.


----------



## M7 ATW

It is an all time great


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Enjoyed reading it again.


----------



## Mr Face Jr

Amazing! Amazing transformation!


----------



## Piratez

Superb top detailing .....excellent writing... good for guide...:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## enigma1992

A solid car, well restored. Good work.


----------



## chrisfoster1971

Jesus I am late for bed now after reading all that.. nice work. Brings back some memories of when I had mine


----------



## MJT

stunning job and well detailed write up


----------



## stewie

Once again thanks to all that have taken the time to read it all.

For anyone who hasn't read it who wants too, the write up on the Astra project goes into much more depth than this one. To make life easier I split it up into nine threads rather than one massive one!

This is a link to part one. The other 8 parts are linked from there.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79070


----------



## shabba

thanks stewie! really enjoyed the read..my eyes feel good now


----------



## iceman98

wow, great work
long read but worth every second


----------



## simon.hunter

stunning!

are you keeping it or selling it?


----------



## SkyBuMp

Just one word needed... "Amazing" detail mate!


----------



## stewie

simon.hunter said:


> stunning!
> 
> are you keeping it or selling it?


I sold it a good 18 months ago to make way for the Astra :lol:


----------



## nudda

This is the thread that I found through google and which introduced me to DW


----------



## IYRIX

Love that! Just spend 20 mins reading!


----------



## Jamezm

I think your rather critical description of not quite perfect is a little harsh on yourself but is a detrement to your character. An absolutely stunning job with some great results that your should be thoroughly proud of.

Many of us on here wish we had the time and determination to complete such a project to a standard that you have done, seriously, well done


----------



## wstrain87

That was amazing. Don't know how you can say it isn't perfect. Mayeb it's been asked before (I didn't read through the endless pages of comments) but do you mind me asking you how long it took you to do that? Im sure it took ages like, but the results are certainly worth it. I'm sure you made a handsome profit turning it around like that.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

That is simply MINT!!!!, outstanding!!


----------



## stewie

wstrain87 said:


> That was amazing. Don't know how you can say it isn't perfect. Mayeb it's been asked before (I didn't read through the endless pages of comments) but do you mind me asking you how long it took you to do that? Im sure it took ages like, but the results are certainly worth it. I'm sure you made a handsome profit turning it around like that.


I bought the Bora Easter time 2007 and if I memory serves me right, I put it up for sale in October. Obviously I wasn't working on it all the time, more a evenings and weekend project when it wasn't raining. The Astra took approximately twice the amount of time.

In terms of profit made when the car sold, well, there wasn't any really, maybe broke even on the Bora but ended up £500 odd out of pocket on the Astra. However, neither of them were done for profit. I did them purely because I wanted too and as a way of learning and improving my detailing skills.


----------



## KleenChris

Crackin' work and excellent write up :thumb:


----------



## M1cha3l84

A great read, thanks for posting, the car looks amazing, what a great turnaround, 10 out of 10 for that.


----------



## Pezza4u

Great write up and the car looks stunning


----------



## npinks

WoW

Cleaner than the day it came of the production line:doublesho


----------



## wstrain87

stewie said:


> I bought the Bora Easter time 2007 and if I memory serves me right, I put it up for sale in October. Obviously I wasn't working on it all the time, more a evenings and weekend project when it wasn't raining. The Astra took approximately twice the amount of time.
> 
> In terms of profit made when the car sold, well, there wasn't any really, maybe broke even on the Bora but ended up £500 odd out of pocket on the Astra. However, neither of them were done for profit. I did them purely because I wanted too and as a way of learning and improving my detailing skills.


You must have great motivation to keep at a project for that long just to get it done to perfection. Its especially hard when you know the vast majority of people won't realise the amount of effort it requires to turn a car around in any way, shaoe or form. Will have to check out this Astra thread now. It's a good job we're not too busy in work lol.


----------



## route00

Outstanding!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## tsjuvak

top work


----------



## peteb

:doublesho Amazing work


----------



## Sandman

Really great job! Good work, keep it up and i guess we all have got something to learn from this!


----------



## kuzaweed

I Want ALL of my cars to look like this!!


----------



## WyattEarp

Whatever happened to Stewie?


----------



## Planet Admin

Stunning.:thumb:


----------



## stewie

WyattEarp said:


> Whatever happened to Stewie?


Don't worry I've not gone far! All being well I might be able to make a return next year with a new project.

Can't believe this is still going strong though, 200,000 views now I notice :doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bloody amazing!

Outstanding write up!


----------



## Cullers

Great piece of work but as a beginner can i ask if the type of cloth used makes a difference?


----------



## Vector78

Super work. It's really good!


----------



## Strothow

Wow!!


----------



## Edward101

Great read, great work :thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Awesome work!!:thumb:


----------



## scarv-man

Unbelievable.. It is absolutely amazing... 

Looks much better than new!!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Ross08

Brilliant post, I quite often refer back to this one... I've read it a few times now.


----------



## dominic32

great work :thumb:


----------



## n1ckster

Wow! That is a truly amazing turnaround!!


----------



## moshinho

Excellent work indeed


----------



## Jasonlew

very good work here you must be proud hope the car serves you well .


----------



## acrebo

A bit fo a bump... but how did you remove the engine cover!?! I fancy getting under my bay on the weekend!

Great work btw.


----------



## WyattEarp

About the 10th time I read this thread. What an amazing step by step transformation.:thumb: Stewie, Stewie, where are thou Stewie? Haven't seen one of your posts in ages


----------



## uxi1733

stunning!!


----------



## deeds

Detailing!!!!This is an example why the name came about, excellent write up.Well Done.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

amazing turnaround looks like a new car!


----------



## orienteer

I'm speechless :thumb:

I am truly in awe of the massive effort that goes into a job like this as it is truly the far end of the car care spectrum. 

I have some stone chips and other minor damage to sort with touch-up paint on my 320d and am inspired yet scared of what I could achieve with time and effort :doublesho

Thank you for such a comprehensive write up 

Regards, Ian


----------



## Jamie-O

Awesome work! I have a strange sort of soft spot for the bora's, deep dish wheels etc, the wheels look amazing, good transformation right there.

The two beading shots are perfect.


----------



## Guest

WOW, post over two years old and still as awesome as the day it was written, sublime.


----------



## masterbollyb

stunning!


----------



## Roggti25th

I read this thread to give me inspiration before I detail/clean my car!

Truly amazing work, this is what detailing is all about, taking a normal car and making it desirable again with time, skill and devotion 

Great write up too, cheers Stewie,

look forward to the next project :thumb:

Rog


----------



## kt123

Just like the last 28 pages of compliment AMAZING


----------



## wojtek_pl

Respect


----------



## PIT

Respect mate!! Best post i've read in quite some time now.


----------



## JJ_

Thats is a great turnaround, you make it look easy. Thats always a sign of great skill.


----------



## lesley2337

awesome work! love black paint when its done properly!


----------



## Arfman

Very nice, good job and an excellent read. Love to see that car getting a second life!


----------



## kevinML320

Outstanding work! great write up and superb pics!


----------



## Yoghurtman

Wow, never seen this old thread before but fantastic work.

Is it still in that good condition?


----------



## Homer J 727

Amazing work mate love the beeding shots in the final pics


----------



## craig79

Just caught this write up 5 mins ago. Very inspiring mate well done :thumb:
Particularly liked the pic layout - alot easier on the eyes !!
Craig.


----------



## borinous

Outstanding!!


----------



## schnitzer28

respect for all that hard work.car looks amazing!!


----------



## magpieV6

wow!!!!!!!


----------



## jaydubveedub

:doublesho Gobsmacked!

Absolutely incredible turnaround. Hats off to you sir.

Amazing attention to detail.


----------



## ThcKid

Absolutely awesome job :thumb:, attention to detail is amazing and the results are well deserved. Really good write up too


----------



## felcher

yaaaay


----------



## Motoract

Really need to do this with my car, but it's finding the time to do it! as always


----------



## marcoijpelaar

stunning car


----------



## killash

Nice car...

Did this thread just create a rift in the space time continuum and appear 3 years into the future?


----------



## David.S

Wow
must be proud


----------



## big ben

thread revival of the year?


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

If Heineken made Details !!!!

Probably the best detailed write up and detail ive ever read. 

VW should commend you sir. 

Fair play to you. Amazing turnaround especially considering she was an abused company motor !

I will be looking out for your future details.

:thumb:

Padraic


----------



## killash

padraicGil said:


> If Heineken made Details !!!!
> 
> Probably the best detailed write up and detail ive ever read.
> 
> VW should commend you sir.
> 
> Fair play to you. Amazing turnaround especially considering she was an abused company motor !
> 
> I will be looking out for your future details.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Padraic


Carlsberg would probably do it better than Heineken


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

*Haha*



killash said:


> Carlsberg would probably do it better than Heineken


Hahahaha, Im a Heineken Drinker myself so, In my World its Heineken hahah.

Hands up :wave: Im an idiot hahaha

Some write up tho


----------



## Calmato

Amazing! A detailing seminar!


----------



## Mick

one of the best write ups ive read in here in a long time, amazing turnaround, got that car looking minty fresh :thumb:


----------



## final-spin

fantastic detail and write up... pm me if your thinking of selling...


----------



## Jacktdi

Great attention to detail.


----------



## HOTDOG73

Stunning !!!


----------



## SJW_OCD

That is an amazing guide!!:thumb: Exactly the same as the Bora i have just got but mine is a 130 TDI, but i can't wait to detail it properly when the better weather comes and have it looking like that!!:buffer:


----------



## mas

Bloody fantastic job! waxing the inside of my spare wheels well is my next job!


----------



## TIODGE

wow what a write up
awesome !!


----------



## Wolverine_1999

Your "Before" pictures still look much better than the state of Irish cars...

Excellent attention to detail, your garage must be full of cleaning products


----------



## Jav_R

OMG!! how´s your back man?

Can you send me to [email protected] this photo in better quality?









Thanks in advance


----------



## spyder

Incredible attention to detail, one of the best write ups I've ever read. Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats amazing, alot of work and time has been placed, cracking work buddie.


----------



## Dblebill

An incredible amount of work with amazing results, fantastic job mate you must feel very proud.


----------



## David Proctor

one word......Awesome..


----------



## samuir1974

Storming effort there buddy! Absolutely superb attention to detail.
Truly transformed!!! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

My God that's passion for ya!!!!:buffer:

Great job matey boy!!!:thumb:


----------



## OILRS

Crackin job and great pics :thumb:


----------



## Smeds

Stunning attention to detail, amazing write up to boot! Much kudos to you.


----------



## mik73

Amazing job en result!
Can't wait to do my own black bora.


----------



## glo

This has to be one of the best write ups Ive seen. Every step of the way and in loads of pics and detail. Great for newbies like me to pick up tips.
Cheers


----------



## diddymonster

Unbelievable! What a write up!


----------



## The Pan Man

That puts all other write ups to shame. If you got it at the right money you have made a great job and a lot of money if you want to sell it on for profit. How long in total hours do you think you took? My mates Passat is in worse condition than that Bora and he wants me to "Have a go at it" Soon. Really good well put together write up detail and great pictures of every stage.


----------



## _Kenny_

Great write up and some pointers hopefully taken on board!


----------



## Guest

very very very very nice work


----------



## Big Buffer

Hell of a job there mate every t crossed and i dotted.

You put me right in the mood for it.:thumb:


----------



## Audiquattro

Damn....What a big work......It seems like new......

Nice nice result....!


----------



## MauritiusBluE31

Hey OP

It's with me now. Looking after it.

Still looking good (not quite as good as your pics though): -


----------



## simon burns

Amazing attention to detail there proper job:doublesho


----------



## kcass

what a amazing job mate,seriously impressed,your car now looks like it just rolled out the showroom,probably better if i'm honest,i personally picked up a few tips from looking through this post,so thank you very much!


----------



## Spoony

What a brilliant read - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Monk

Man u are inspiring!


----------



## WEDEL.1

This thread was posted in a VW Forum and inspired me to join this superb forum and try to take my detailing to a higher level.

I now use the 2 bucket wash method, have my own snow foam lance & a DA Polisher.

Great stuff!! :detailer: :buffer: = happy :driver:

Maris


----------



## Monk

WEDEL.1 said:


> This thread was posted in a VW Forum and inspired me to join this superb forum and try to take my detailing to a higher level.
> 
> I now use the 2 bucket wash method, have my own snow foam lance & a DA Polisher.
> 
> Great stuff!! :detailer: :buffer: = happy :driver:
> 
> Maris


NICE!

so now you have to show us some results!


----------



## dazlee03

A good read!


----------



## darren200874

great job


----------



## Megs Lad

One of my favourite write ups on dw thankyou


----------



## muzzer

That is seriously impressive,bravo.


----------



## matt1234

That is one good detail


----------



## Bezza

I agree, excellent write up and transformation.

Wonder what is looks like now...seven years on...


----------



## dancoupe

Just wow love your eye for detail and what a great read


----------



## Powpow Kablamo

I'm glad someone dug this up again. What a superb effort and a write-up worthy of its own 3-part Wheeler Dealers style mini-series on Discovery! :thumb:


----------



## danga200

The pictures have stopped working


----------



## Powpow Kablamo

They're working ok for me. What are you getting? That little white square icon with the red cross in it or something else?


----------



## Christian6984

http://web.archive.org/web/20130128...ilingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43269


----------



## ocdetailer

Immense attention to detail and staggering amount of work, a real pleasure to read.


----------



## danga200

Powpow Kablamo said:


> They're working ok for me. What are you getting? That little white square icon with the red cross in it or something else?


Nah, it's that irritating Photobucket white square with grey writing "Look who's popular"



Christian6984 said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20130128...ilingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43269


This has worked, awesome


----------



## Christian6984

danga200 said:


> Nah, it's that irritating Photobucket white square with grey writing "Look who's popular"
> 
> This has worked, awesome


No problem, if you google 'wayback machine' and paste the www.etc in it can some times take you back to a time when the pictures were saved. Very handy in this instance.


----------



## Powpow Kablamo

Perhaps my PC has cached the images then. I'll just have to never clear down my internet history :doublesho

Or just use that wayback site...


----------



## firehorse

Hi,

I was looking for 'side mouldings' and found this thread.

Great writeup. As someone said, its like an instruction manual with loads of tips and instructions along the way.

Awesome! Thanks for taking the time and effort to share :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks

One of the best and most informative, well written and photographed threads I have come across. Thank you


----------



## cooperdr

Unbelievable amount of detail. A very good read. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

